# How can I re register an abandoned cars



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody knew the law with regard to re-registering abandoned cars. 

I know of one that has been abandoned for over one year, and hoped that I could have the car legally transfered into my name. 

I know that in some countries if a car is unclaimed/not reported stolen for 6 months then it can be re registered into anybodies name. 

Then if this is possible I would need to get new keys from BMW, anybody know where this can be done in Dubai.

Thanks

mayotom


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well having seen the amount of abandoned cars in the UAE, I'm sure some bright spark would already be doing it. Have you seen the car pounds, there's hundreds of car's rusting away there.

Upshot, no, it can't be done, you need to buy said abandoned car from the owner, if the owner isn't around then there wont be any way that this can happen.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

On a similar note (sorry to hijack the thread) - but how do I get rid of my POS car??? Is there a cliff or something I can drive it off? I am not going to sell it, because it is unsellable and I could not live with the bad karma if I did sell it on. 

How do I go about this?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

That is what I feared, just hoped that there may have been some chance given that its been there for over a year.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

alli,

POS? Piece of scrap?

Give it away in the free adds....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> alli,
> 
> POS? Piece of scrap?
> 
> Give it away in the free adds....


How bad is it.. Does it Drive, much problems???

Any good for some serious Dune bashing then just bury it in the Desert!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

alli i guess sell to scrap they will pay u and u can buy me drink


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

mayotom said:


> I was wondering if anybody knew the law with regard to re-registering abandoned cars.
> 
> I know of one that has been abandoned for over one year, and hoped that I could have the car legally transfered into my name.
> 
> ...


If someone abandoned his car and left. Its mean he does not own the car. All the car are abandoned its been reported to the police by the bank. And the car and the person will be in the block list. and my advice stay away from these car.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

It doesn't drive very well, if at all.

It's a 96 automatic land rover. The engine cuts out every time you stop at traffic lights.
The power steering has gone and I can no longer move the steering wheel.

I have tried to fix these problems four times since we moved here - costing me well over 25,000dhs. Yet the problems remain. I WILL NOT waste any more money on this junkheap.

How / Where do I go to sell it for scrap?


----------



## nosybe (Jul 8, 2009)

alli said:


> It doesn't drive very well, if at all.
> 
> It's a 96 automatic land rover. The engine cuts out every time you stop at traffic lights.
> The power steering has gone and I can no longer move the steering wheel.
> ...



Do you still have the car???

which kind of land rover??

may be i will take it i love land!!


Ps: is it possible or not to re-register an abbandoned car??


----------

